# Newbie home made lures



## Wildmaninal (Aug 7, 2008)

I gained interest in making my own lures as of recently. I have painted these lures with an airbrush so far, except for the inline buzz bait which I covered in foil. So far my main problem is the paint, I can't keep the paint on the lure after using the lure in the lake. I made these lures out of a hoe handle, split rings, barrel swivels, U shaped nails, and home made plates and blades. My shaping method, I used a bench grinder, and also used a drill press as a lathe so I can sand them. 

Any advice for a newbie? Where to get supplies for making crank bait lips? Is there a place to get plastic rods of different sizes?

Here is a few pics of my lures, I have my own (wooden version like the original) hellbender before and after, my version of a jitterbug, and an inline buzz bait (which I don't know if I should paint the blade or not, it's 5 1/2 inches long). Another lure that I made (not pictured) is an experimental buzz bait, basically a homemade torpedo with a fan blade mounted in the middle of it, I can't wait to try out. I actually caught a 2.5 pound bass on the jitterbug but I didn't get him completely into the boat, I lifted him up and he got off the hook, should of waited for my brother to get the net.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Well those look pretty darn good to me, especially if they are your first.

For making lips you can buy Lexan at most glass shops, ask for their scraps first, some of the scrap from a glass shop will make lots of baits for us. Circuit board can be bought through McMasters Carr, it will be called garolite on their site. Jann's Netcraft has a lot of premade lips which can be used as is or modified to whatever you like, they also have most other supplies for bait making. For top coat on your baits Devcon 2ton or Envirotex-Lite epoxy will make the finish hold up under hard use.

Make sure to show us your next batch.


----------



## Wildmaninal (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Whittler and for the input. Yes those are my first. I'll make sure to post my next creations. I didn't mention that I made the torpedo with a fan blade where the whole lure will spin along with the blade, then I put a trailer treble hook on the back of it.

Should I paint the blade on the inline buzz bait or no? I was thinking of painting it white if I did paint it, or polish it up and leave it alone.

I couldn't believe the action from that jitterbug, it acts just like a store bought. I was wanting a bigger bug, so I just made a big one. The only problem I see is when it first hits the water you may need to wait just a moment to let it float up to the top and level out or else it will try to dive but I got it down to a science now when I use it.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey those are pretty neat designs! I caught my biggest Canadian walleye on a bait similiar to the top red and white body style. I was a deep diver and had great action. I like the idea of the buzz lure.


----------



## Wildmaninal (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Tigger. So far both buzz baits, the one in the picture and the one with the fan blade that I mentioned earlier perform well, and so do the other lures. The bad part is the fish are not biting no matter what type of lure we use, store bought or not.

If I make another hellbender I'm going to put a bigger lip on it, change the pitch/angle of the lip, and paint it a different color.


----------

